# LiveCD - root shell does not recognise # as a comment?



## byrnejb (Mar 3, 2020)

I ran into this while trying to construct a complicated command during a FreeBSD-12.1 LiveCD console session.  The root shell does not recognise # as a comment and tries to execute it:

```
root@vhost06:~ # echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
root@vhost06:~ # # This is a test
#: Command not found.
```

This does not match the behaviour documented in the csh man page.


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi,

"Interactive csh or tcsh doesn't do comments. The # character introduces a comment only in a script."

See https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19364941/how-to-input-a-comment-on-csh


----------

